# Race to Alaska (R2AK) Barely Legal Racing



## CWK (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! We are a group of sailors looking to take someone on the adventure of a lifetime through the inside passage on the Race to Alaska!
We are a group of experienced sailors who are looking for an opportunity to prove our worth in the ultimate no rules show down of the R2AK. If you know anyone who has the drive and cash to see what they are really made of; we would love to talk to them.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

ARCB would be the guy to talk with about that here; he's into that sort of stuff. He has plenty of drive! He might have too many boats and children to have any cash, however.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Can you tell us anything about your boat? What year do you plan on racing?


----------



## CWK (Dec 10, 2020)

Of course! We currently do not have a boat but a Reynolds 33 is what we are looking to buy. You can check out our website here! Barely Legal Racing 
The team can take one of three directions, we sell a story for a sponsor, we provide a crew and the work for an owner, or we provide an incredible adventure for someone who wants to test themselves.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

CWK said:


> or we provide an incredible adventure for someone who wants to test themselves.


Pay to play? This sounds a lot like a passenger for hire type arrangement.

Remember, this race is sailed mostly in Canadian Waters and Canadian laws apply. For this type of passage you are probably looking at a Canadian 150 ton Coastal masters licence and an inspected vessel, neither of which is likely possible for you to acheive for this race. And given the risks involved in this race and the level of publicity, this approach is unlikely to go unnoticed.

Buying your own boat is probably the best way to go, sponsorship might work. Can't think of a reason why not.

You may be able to find a skipper to volunteer for, but it's likely going to be the skippers boat, skippers rules and the skippers team and you will be the crew.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I took the time to read through your bios on the link you provided. You seem to be physically fit and capable short track dinghy racers. Cool.

I think you may be under estimating the danger involved in these races when you talk about finding out what people are made of, sailing in the dark at 20 knots etc.

The last 2 adventure sailing races I have participated in, men have died.

These races are serious buisiness. As far as I know there have been no deaths in the R2AK yet, but be aware, it is dangerous racing. You don't want to be responsible for a passenger in these events.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like R2AK 2021 is cancelled. Site says to check back for 2022. 








Race to Alaska Explained - Race to Alaska


Race to Alaska Explained Stage 1 Race start: June 5, 2023, 5:00 AM, Port Townsend, Washington Stage 2 Race start: June 8, 2023, High Noon, Victoria, BC Application deadline: Tax Day baby! April 15th The inside passage to Alaska has been paddled by native canoes since time immemorial, sailing...




r2ak.com


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish they had had these sorts of races when I was 20 years younger. I'm not really into racing, but these do interest me. Sounds like a grand time.
I did one in New Guinea. A friend asked me to participate as navigator and I agreed. I then asked if we were going to race outside the reefs. He said yes, on the way down, but then we'd be beating inside on the way back up. I reminded him that I was unfamiliar with the area, but he said no sweat.
It was way before electronic navigation so it wasn't like today. We beat our brains out against 20 knot trades on a little 30 footer, short tacking 50 or so miles between the reefs. We didn't do very well, but at least we weren't last.
With GPS, the AK race should be a blast.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched a doc about this race- there is a lot of anchoring involved and it is cold AF, but otherwise looks like a blast! The cold is a deal breaker for me...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're all so gung-ho, this may be of interest:WA360 | Northwest Maritime Center
It keeps everyone within the state of Washington, so there are no Canadian Covid restrictions to deal with. The rules seem a touch less rigid as well.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I feel pretty neutral about the R2ak. It really is a "how deep are your pockets race" 

I wouldn't race it, there is almost no chance for a solo or double sailor in a small boat to compete against big well funded teams. It's fun to watch but it is really just big money yacht race for the leaders. It is why one design racing exists. Too few filters, money wins.


----------

